# Conventional heaver recommendations



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

As I said in my previous post, I'm going to be buying a new conventional heaver. And since I've always been devoted to spinning outfits, I know very little about conventionals.

So for those of you out there who really know conventional rods and reels, what would you recommend for someone like me? I don't want a monster heaver--this thing will be used for light-medium duty surf fishing (with drum being the largest possible quarry) and for putting out anchor lines for live bait fishing for kings and cobia during the summer.

Dr. Bubba, you had a really nice outfit the last time I was in Tidewater--feather light--what were the specs?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

nothin special, really...

I have the Diawa Sealine X, 11ft, rated to throw 4-7 ounces. The reel is a Abu 6500ctc3 Elite(aka the Blue Yonder)
The rod goes for around 90 clams. The reel I've seen anywhere between 120 and 150.
I would strongly suggest buying the reel from Tres at Hatteras Outfitters. www.hatterasoutfitters.com (if that link doesn't work let me know)
Tres has some of the best prices around on abu reels. Also, you may want to talk to him about this web site. Maybe y'all can do a little advertising for each other.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

I would recommend you take a look at the Breakaways if you are willing to drop a little more $$$ into the outfit. I am in love with their 11'6" for 1-3 ounces. It will even toss 4 and an eel if you have to as well as throw a 2 ounce stingsilver halfway to Africa. I have the same Blue Yonder paired up on mine. You can get both from Tres too. Last I heard, Green Top in Richmond was carrying some of the Breakaways too, if you wanted to take a look next time you're around. I'm in love with the Breakaways and I would think that there might be a few more people that would agree that they are the best bang for the buck. 

Good Luck, 

Salty


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Flea, I tell ya man, my guy in Pennsylvania can't be beat. If you want a custom rod, get the stuff and I will build it for ya. My new AllSTAR (Breakaway) 1508 2pc1pc blank , seat, grips, guides, thread and flexcoat in the door for less than 200.I'll bet he can get the Daiwas for 80 or less.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well here is my two cents worth. I own the Diawa sealine-x 10 footer and a Breakaway GSW1418/2 11'9". The Breakaway sounds like the best option it will throw 8 and a bait if you need to it is happest with 4-6, what it sounds like you will be using most of the time. I will try to meet with you and let you play with both rods mix and matching my reels if you wish (525MAG and a 6500HCL) while you are down over the Thanksgiving Holidays. The two piece/one piece lite may also be a good option. Now as to who builds it the options are open mine was built at Hatteras Jacks, Wayne does great work for Hatteras Outfitters
and the price seems right for turboandy. You also maybe able to pick it off the self at Greentop (good Prices but BUTT UGLY).
Listen to Salty the stuff he uses is great and he has great advise.

------------------
*DIGGER*


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Andy: Who's your guy in Pennsylvania?

Digger: Is the Breakaway you own a 2-piece? The last thing I want is a one-piece 11' rod over my shoulder everywhere I go. I'd definitely like to get together when I'm in town next week. Actually, I hope I'll have my outfit by then because I want to fish Ft. Story for some of those puppies. Sounds like you Va. boys are being eaten alive by stripers


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

http://jamestackle.com/ 

1-888-825-2885

He can get any fishing gear you want.
Tell him I sent you.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think you guys have convinced me on the Breakaways--everyone who fishes them seems to love them. But man are they steep in price!

I'll probably go with either the GSW1266/2 10 ft. 6 in. or the GSW1418/2 11 ft. 9 in. I just want to get my hands around one and check out the taper on both before I make up my mind. Then I have to decide which reel to match up with it. Salty and Bubba seem to like the blue yonder; does anyone else out there prefer other reels to match up with these rods?


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

SandFlea,

The Breakaways are a little steeper in price than most, but they are still a lot better value than Lamiglas, Loomis (some), and I think even Zzipplex and Conoflex. They are within reason when you consider you can easily dropp $400+ on almost any of the above, except maybe Loomis (ranging into the mid 300's).


The magic about the Breakaways is that the return on them is near instantaneous, only outdone by a few models of Loomis. Their fast action is absolutely crisp and clean for conventional tossing. And they have a backbone that can whip anything out there and not take the fun out of it. Well, sorry about the solicitation, I guess there is a fine line between opinion and sales. 


I like the Blue Yonder for casting purposes almost exclusively. When it comes to fighting, I think it leaves a little bit to be desired. If most of what you are targeting is going to be on the smaller side of less than 20#, I think the Blue Yonder is alright though. The main problem I have with it is on a smoking run, the thing tends to blow up, and the drag leaves a bit to be desired. 

The GS series is great if you want something a little heavier. Not necessarily a starter conventional, the Newells are also a great bang for the buck, but they can be a little tempermental unless they are finely tuned. If you are willing to drop a little more $$$ in a reel, then maybe a dual drag Accurate might be worth taking a look at. I hear that there may be some rumor that VS is in the process of coming out with a conventional too. 

Good luck on the process, 

Salty


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2000)

I have a question about the 11'Daiwa Sealine x. Is it a powerful rod. I would mainly use it for small stripers. I don't want a rod that is too much for the fish. I like to be able to fight them not just reel them in like there is nothing on the line. I have looked at them and was hoping for opinions on what people who have used them think about them.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well you know it is a two piece by now. I have a Penn 525 MAG on the Breakaway and I'am very happy with that combo. The mag is 20 bucks more than the GS. On the rod call Greentop they had the Breakaway version @ 249
other than that Hatteras Jacks would probably the fastest. One more reel to concider is tyhe Slosh 20 or 30 Great Value and they throw very well, with a very good drag.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Flea, I just got word from Jim, he is in Hatteras until Monday morning, lucky dog.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Digger: You said Greentop's rods were kinda' ugly; is it just the factory wrap job they have on theirs? The reason I'm asking is because you're right about the price--a heck of a lot cheaper than anybody else.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Yes it is the wrap that Breakaway uses.
You can view it at http://www.breakawayusa.com/pics/rod5.jpg 
Hatteras Jacks charged 265 for my custom vs 260 for the Breakaway (they would not go to 250 on the stock model). I belive it was 249 for the Breakaway at Greentop when I was looking.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, you're right--those things are butt ugly--I think I'd rather be patient and get a custom job. I wonder why Hatteras Outfitters charges so much more for a custom wrap ($335) on that same model?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Wayne does very nice work. Very slow though.
Contact Hatteras Jacks and checkout their time and price I'm pleased with thier Value.
A little more attention to detail would have been nice but I'm very happy with it. Also Wayne is in Va Beach and does build for himself as well. Check out Hatteras Jacks http://www.outerbanksfishing.com/hatteras-jack/tackle-shop.htm


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

HMM I could live with that wrap, but then again I'm only interested in catching fish.







Besides even with a beautiful wrap job I'm still not gonna look pretty!


----------



## south paw (Oct 31, 2000)

This has really been covered but it's hard to go wrong with the breakaway 1266 or the lighter versions of the 2/1. Blue yonder works great and check out the slosh 20 for the 1266 and the 30 for the 2/1. Unless you need to throw a lot of weight the 1266 will do you fine2-5 oz but will do 6 in a pinch. my . 02 Loren


----------



## south paw (Oct 31, 2000)

Flea, here is a add. to a sight that has good prices on reels. www.srmo.com They have the Penn 525 mag. at 122.99 and the daiwa sl 20 at 99.99 and the 30 @ 104.99. They all would do a great jod on the type rod you are looking for. Hope this helps Loren


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

You can get an Abu 6500 Big Game at Fishermans Factory Outlet for $92 and change. Better hurry, cause they won't last long. Not quite as good a caster as the blue yonder but will get the job done.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Hey they also have the 7500CT for $126.70


----------



## Ed J (Jun 13, 2000)

Tim,

You asked the question about the Sealine X being a powerfull rod. Compaired to what?

My bigger bait rods are much more powerfull but are also rated more to what they will actuly handle. The 4 to 7 oz. raiting is off. I have put 8 oz and a clam on mine, but gave it a * very * easy lob. That rod is happy with 5 or 6 oz. and a clam, 4 or 5 oz. and a small hunk of bait, not half a bunker. 

I have 2 of the Sealine X rods that still get used, they are a good value for the money IMHO. But that 11 footer won't throw 8 and a clam like my 1267c or 10 or 12 and half a bunker like my Lami XS11MC will.

Hope this helps,

Ed J


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2000)

Thanks Ed,
I was just wondering what everyone else uses them for. I usually don't throw but 4 ounces upon occasion more. I will have to go check one out.
Good Luck and Tight Lines,
Tim


----------

